# Fehler beim Setzen der Daten für "DisplayIcon"



## Pantherx (28. Mai 2007)

Habe folgendes Problem:
Sobald ich Windows Vista neu starte findet Blasc eine neuere Version.
Das Update wird heruntergeladen, aber beim installieren bekomm ich dann folgende Fehlermeldung:
Fehler beim Setzen der Daten für "DisplayIcon"

Nach einem Neustart des PCs das gleiche wieder. 
Egal ob ich als Admin oder normaler User eingeloggt bin.

Blasc hatte vorher einwandfrei funktioniert und tut das jetzt auch noch.
Keine Probleme mit Uploads oder so.
Nur das Update der BlascVersion will nicht!?


----------



## Regnor (29. Mai 2007)

Pantherx schrieb:


> Habe folgendes Problem:
> Sobald ich Windows Vista neu starte findet Blasc eine neuere Version.
> Das Update wird heruntergeladen, aber beim installieren bekomm ich dann folgende Fehlermeldung:
> Fehler beim Setzen der Daten für "DisplayIcon"
> ...



Also ich hab das getestet.. es ist ein Fehler der nur bei Vista auftritt. 
Bis ich den Fehler behoben habe kann ich nur einen möglichen WorkAround vorschlagen.
Wenn BLASC sagt das es eine neue Version gibt, dann sag erstmal das du diese Version nicht laden möchtest. Gehe dann in dein BLASC Verzeichnis und mache Rechtsklick auf die BLASCLoader.exe und sag "Als Administrator ausführen". Dann kommt der Fehler nichtmehr. Ich bin aber an der Sache dran.

Gruß Regnor


----------

